# on my way to salt fork.



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

going to find that covered bridge and scout around for some eyes.just roaming the area.first stop little store at the top of the hill.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

Any luck on the eyes?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

stopped at jackies rest for breakfast ,good meal at a fair price nice clean place. roamed around and seen one boat at morning glory looked to be trolling. fished spillway no bites and the outlet on the west side of rt 77 then seen another boat fishing off the cabins, only fishermen I seen. nice lake bet theres alot of props damaged there? I,d love to have those stump fields at mosquito. question ,is there a covered bridge? asked the nice lady at the store said she didn,t no of one.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

It's on your way back to the cabins on the left


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

That was me out by cabins.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The cover bridge is wayyyy off the main lake area. You have to go past Sugartree and take the water treatment bay. It's after you go under the overpass, about a mile past the treatment plant. It's not really visible anymore, but the structure is still there.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

You guys fishing the tourney in may?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

LmitingOut said:


> You guys fishing the tourney in may?


 My partner and I will be fishing the wmt tourney in may and there is another one held by Eastern Ohio saugeye club in June we will be fishing. Great saugeye lake. Very uncommon not to see at least a few over 6lbs in a tournament.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

ducky152000 said:


> My partner and I will be fishing the wmt tourney in may and there is another one held by Eastern Ohio saugeye club in June we will be fishing. Great saugeye lake. Very uncommon not to see at least a few over 6lbs in a tournament.


Yeah I'm about to sign up can't beat a 100% payout. 

Hoping for a troll bite!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Next warmer day I'm gonna give it a shot. It's been a good many years. Use to catch decent crappie and saugeyes. An occasiosional smaller Musky. I assume all are still available for the catching lol.


----------

